# World's Best Ag University?



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This report ranks the top 200 agricultural universities.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/the_worlds_number_1_ag_university_is/


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

I am biased to my alma mater (Purdue) and glad to see them coming in at #6. Looks like a pretty solid list of US universities in the top ten.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Purdue is a great school....I personally would compare them with any U.S. agricultural universtiy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Boiler UP all the way. My alma mater also.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good to see my alma matter made it (Penn State)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Purdue fan here as well, unfortunately though with the release of this report I have to admit that something in California is actually useful.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Do any of you guys have an ag degree? I don't. Just a business marketing degree. It seems anyone I've met with an actual ag degree of any type is not an actual farmer. Nothing wrong with that. Just an observation.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

A.S. in agriculture from Vincennes University and B.S. from Purdue in animal science. And I am a full time farmer, plus work nutrition/sales job.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Teslan said:


> Do any of you guys have an ag degree? I don't. Just a business marketing degree. It seems anyone I've met with an actual ag degree of any type is not an actual farmer. Nothing wrong with that. Just an observation.


Nope, decided to skip the 15K cover charge and stayed home to drink.


----------



## purdue_boilermaker (Sep 20, 2011)

My Purdue degrees are in Agricultural and Biological engineering. I graduated through the school of agriculture, but had most of my classes in engineering. My full-time work is off the farm, although we manage to put up enough hay to make me wonder which is my full-time job at times...


----------

